# Scared $***less



## gman1984 (Dec 19, 2007)

Did a stalk on an at dusk large buck. Was running out of time, had to work down a wood lot along the corn, got to location within 80 yds, did a crawl thru some long grass and 4 inches of water to edge of cut corn, buck now approx 45 as sun going down, moving my way, finally got ready to raise to knees to shoot over grass, pull up n cant see thru scope, no daylight left, at that time a nasty snarl, growl and yelp behind me, down wind in the grass, within 50 yards of me, sounded like a large coyote was moving in on me and its partner got a good bite, scared the **** out of me, maybe i passed by a den?, at that time I swung the crossbow around and yelled come on motherf...., never heard or saw anything. Been packin my pistol ever since. ......uncle did spot that wolverine years back but I think that was past that time.


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Beavers did the same thing to me once. I was moose hunting in Alaska with my brother. Air-boat dropped me off then went back to pick up bro. They couldn't make it back before dark so I built a small fire and just hung out. All of a sudden I hear that same splash 20 yards behind me in the dark and at the time I'm 1000% sure it's a Grizzly charging across the river. I think I set some sort of record for how fast I jumped up and over that fire while drawing the .44 Needless to say I was on edge for a while.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

A few years ago we were salmon fishing and a beaver didn't like where we were standing. It kept swimming towards us smacking the surface. First time it did it I dang near jumped out of my waders, he was about 10 foot from me. He zero'd in on my buddies godson, every few minutes the beaver would start motoring towards him, smacking the water and kept swimming at him. He got scared and started back peddling, fell down(shin deep water). The beaver kept coming so I walked over and kicked water at him and he left. Came back a couple times and found that kicking water towards it would "shoo" it off.

Year before last a friend wanted to get into beaver trapping. He found a bank den. Told him I'd show him the ropes. The day we set was after he got off work, hour after sunset. Here we are in the dark with only head lamps. I showed him a spot to set, I walked about 40 yards away to set another trap. I hear a tail smack then I hear hollering and his light looked like a lighting bolt coming towards me. All I heard was babbling coming from his mouth. I asked if he was alright and told him to calm down. He was putting a set in a run, had one sneak up behind him and scare the crap out of him. Next thing you know there was a bunch of beaver swimming around smacking the water. They were not happy we were there. After that episode we stayed close and one guy was on watch while the other set. Holding a 330 conibear is like playing with dynamite, it's not very comforting especially if you are on edge. It was all worth it, we got a 62 pounder and 4 others out of that location.

Two years ago on the zone 2 opener we were hiking back to a beaver pond. I noticed a set a of eyes out of the corner of my light. They were definitely bigger than a yote or deer. I just kept on truckin, but was alert checking around us frequently. Then I noticed them off to my hard right. I couldn't make out the body, it was about 70 yards out. Then I saw them again behind us that's when I became concerned. Stopped told my buddy and his dad. We loaded up. We heard something behind us, dogs started to raise their hair. Kept walking and saw the eyes off to our right then in front of us the whole time the dogs were acting funny. Definitely an eerie feeling. Still don't have a clue what it was...


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Yep lots of similar beaver stories. One time trout fishing on a small stream up north I was sitting on the bank with my feet in the water re-tying my lure, and suddenly I caught movement out of the corner of my eye. I look up and there's a river otter, gliding silently under the surface about a foot from my feet. Those F-er's are LONG! I jumped out of my waders! LOL Looked like a black alligator coming to get me LOL


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

just ducky said:


> Yep lots of similar beaver stories. One time trout fishing on a small stream up north I was sitting on the bank with my feet in the water re-tying my lure, and suddenly I caught movement out of the corner of my eye. I look up and there's a river otter, gliding silently under the surface about a foot from my feet. Those F-er's are LONG! I jumped out of my waders! LOL Looked like a black alligator coming to get me LOL


Ha! One of my favorite animals to watch. They are pretty cool


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Ok, enough of the being scared stuff....did you kill any ducks?


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

Ah, the first daylight visit to the thrown at the cabin can get to me sometimes. Open the outhouse door, slip the suspenders off the shoulders, pull down the drawers and go to sit on the porcelain thrown and all of a sudden those sabertooth Alvins and Theodores scurry and chatter underneath you and you jump right back up all tightened up. I hear they like nuts.


----------



## Brandaman14 (Nov 6, 2013)

BFG said:


> Ok, enough of the being scared stuff....did you kill any ducks?


Not a one! We didn't see a thing flying until we got restless around 9:30, and then of course a mallard came through while we were busy stretching our legs. We packed up around 10:30 and as soon as my kayak hit the bank, a group of pintails circled the lake 4 times looking for a place to land before settling on one as far away from us as possible. Amateur hour all the way around.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

My scary story involved beavers but they were not the creature striking fear into my heart.

My second trip to Saskatchewan for deer ended up with me successfully taking a deer on Wednesday. On my first trip (same outfitter) I didn't take a deer until the last day so I never got to see the country side. I was anxious to see what else was out there so when the unsuccessful hunters left to go to their stands, I went out walking the roadway. I came upon a slough where the beavers had terraced a falling stream so I walked into the woods to investigate, hoping to see the beavers responsible for the work.
I was basking in the glow of the beautiful morning and the fact that I had taken a nice buck, basically getting a nature buzz when I catch movement out of the corner of my eye. I freeze thinking that a large buck is going to saunter into sight to further magnify the glory of the moment.
But it wasn't a deer, it was a wolf. My first reaction is, how cool - it's a wolf. I am still frozen as the wolf continues walking towards me - he too was looking for the beavers but for a different purpose. As he keeps closing the distance, my minds starts to kick in with the "Oh ****, it's a wolf and they are not normally alone and I am unarmed and this thing looks pissed and he is huge. 
About the time my fight or flight response reaches over drive, I turn to look for a tree to climb. That slight movement alerted the wolf and he turned himself inside out getting out of there. I did the same - he had gotten to within about 30 yards.
I didn't leave camp again unless it was in a vehicle


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I was hunting in a flooded rice paddy in Japan. The mallards were flying hot, pouring into the flooded rice. The barrel on my 1100 was hot to the touch. 

I had check out a few "Dekes" from rec services. Remember those? Light weight rubber, with rings in the base. You dropped them in the water, rings down, they filled with air when they hit and floated.

I noticed a man, Japanese, walking towards the paddy. He was carrying a shotgun. NOW, that was RARE in Japan, few hunted or owned guns. It was also during a time when Japanese left wing radicals were rioting outside of US bases.

He move slowly, sneaking in on my position. When he got within range he started firing, SINKING ALL MY DEKES!

I cracked up, I could hardly stand I was laughing so hard. 

He spoke no English, I spoke no Japanese. He almost broke his back bowing and apologizing. I just smiled, laughed, patted him on the back. He began to realize the humor of it all.

We spent the rest of the day hunting together, not able to understand a single word the other said. It was one of the best times I ever had with another person. I never knew his name, nor he, mine. 

I am sure he is hunting in another reality now, he looked to be quite old then. I hope he carried the memory of that day with him, I know I will. Maybe I can hunt with him when I move on.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

http://www.deeksdecoys.com/?product=green-head-mallard-decoys


----------



## 2kidshunting (Sep 28, 2017)

Bigfoot likes to throw rocks


----------



## WoodyMG (May 29, 2013)

2kidshunting said:


> Bigfoot likes to throw rocks


Well known fact


----------



## MasterBaiters (Jul 13, 2017)

would agree with the beaver explanation 100 % ,have never heard of a beaver attacking a human,but ive been bitten by a muskrat so guess anything is possible,my first experience with a similar experience was the UP,on a beaver pond loaded with mallards,with a mucky shore line climbed on a hut to do my hunting from,difference was I had a pretty good idea what I was dealing with,but til light was a bit un nerving,they constantly circled the lodge slapping their tales,i did load my gun prior to shooting hours on that day,lol,I wonder if its illegal to sit on a lodge? I didn't alter it in anyway only rented it for couple hours,never saw them after daylight,dont know if they went back in the hut or maybe a hole in the bank?


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

In the 1970's for the NLP for bear hunting you could buy your Bear licences over the counter for both bow and gun. We were hunting hunting Presque Isle county at P.I. along the lake were the glacier tilt is 7500 feet so you are on straight Limestone. This is the area that all the NLP cats and bears survived the early onslaught. 100 foot deep queries and hounds do not mix. Was hunting a big 450 pound bruiser with 15 gallons of rotten eggs with no success yet. Went pat hunting in the middle of the afternoon in the same area. Me and my buddy were 40 yards apart and had visual site of each other. When in the thicket between us came a crash and the ground shook that you could feel with your feet. I froze with the 28 Gage single in my hand while my buddy thru in some 12 Gage slugs. The bear crashed through the brush ahead of us, that was memorial!


----------



## UP Hunter (Jan 24, 2000)

I've had 2 great beaver encounters. I took a downstater college student out fishing with me years ago. We had to travel down a river channel for about 1/4 mile to get back to the boat launch and it had already gotten dark. I had him sitting in the front of my 12' Alumacraft shining a flashlight so we didn't hit any logs while I ran the electric motor. A beaver slapped it's tail just out of the area he was illuminating and before i even realized what was happening he was sitting next to me on the back seat of the boat saying "What was that?"

The second one happened on an opening day of deer hunting. I was still hunting through the woods about 100 yards away from a beaver dam. I heard a lot of leaves rustling in a popple stand to the other side of me. It kept getting louder and louder until I saw about 20" of popple tree sliding along the ground in front of me, butt end first. I couldn't figure out what was happening until the beaver pulling the top of the tree had to climb out of the ditch he was in to go over something. He dragged it all the way in front of me until he got it to the dam.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

The Doob said:


> My scary story involved beavers but they were not the creature striking fear into my heart.
> 
> My second trip to Saskatchewan for deer ended up with me successfully taking a deer on Wednesday. On my first trip (same outfitter) I didn't take a deer until the last day so I never got to see the country side. I was anxious to see what else was out there so when the unsuccessful hunters left to go to their stands, I went out walking the roadway. I came upon a slough where the beavers had terraced a falling stream so I walked into the woods to investigate, hoping to see the beavers responsible for the work.
> I was basking in the glow of the beautiful morning and the fact that I had taken a nice buck, basically getting a nature buzz when I catch movement out of the corner of my eye. I freeze thinking that a large buck is going to saunter into sight to further magnify the glory of the moment.
> ...


Never came face to face with a wolf. In fact I've never seen one in the wild. However have had face to face experiences with bears while walking logging trails in the UP for pats...like your story, we each turned and separated as fast as possible. Or bobcats while walking logging roads too. Or...perhaps the most memorable, was walking an old railroad grade in the UP once again pat hunting about dark, when I looked up the trail about 1/2 mile and saw this "thing" coming at me. The darkness prevented me recognizing it right away, and as it grew closer, it was kind of deer shaped, but too big. I stood there somewhat confused and paralyzed. Again..it was getting dark. Long story short, when it got within about 100 yds from me, my brain suddenly realized MOOSE, and it was coming full speed at me...didn't care that I was in the trail. I dove out of the way, and watched it lumber right by, huffing and panting loudly. It was a small moose, but none the less, a damn big animal! the entire scenario must have been comical to watch from a distance. Thinking about it later, bear season was open, and I speculated that bear dogs had chased the thing out of the brush and it was making way like a freight train to get away.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Reading all these stories has me thinking about when I was young I used to get a subscription every Christmas to two magazines. Outdoor life and Fur Fish and Game. Outdoor life had section called "This happened to me" I used to run back to the house when i'd receive my new outdoor life mag. in the mail and turn to this happened to me first and read about these adventures. Mostly life threatening attacks or accidents that happened while in the wilds. 

Yes i'm dating myself but, I own this s#!t like a boss boys.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

smoke said:


> Reading all these stories has me thinking about when I was young I used to get a subscription every Christmas to two magazines. Outdoor life and Fur Fish and Game. Outdoor life had section called "This happened to me" I used to run back to the house when i'd receive my new outdoor life mag. in the mail and turn to this happened to me first and read about these adventures. Mostly life threatening attacks or accidents that happened while in the wilds.
> 
> Yes i'm dating myself but, I own this s#!t like a boss boys.


Man was I hooked on those stories! Lol, my great uncle had cabinets at his cabin with OL dating back to origins. I used to spend hours going through those old magazines, and always went straight to the "This happened to me" section.

I've saved a few, but the decision of what to do with these was a few years before I could do anything, or I'd have a thousand.


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

smoke said:


> Reading all these stories has me thinking about when I was young I used to get a subscription every Christmas to two magazines. Outdoor life and Fur Fish and Game. Outdoor life had section called "This happened to me" I used to run back to the house when i'd receive my new outdoor life mag. in the mail and turn to this happened to me first and read about these adventures. Mostly life threatening attacks or accidents that happened while in the wilds.
> 
> Yes i'm dating myself but, I own this s#!t like a boss boys.


I don't know...all we need to do is substitute Retch Sweeney or Rancid Crabtree for the unnamed friends in these stories and they remind me more of "The Last Laugh"


----------

